# The truth about what happened to my leg.*UPDATE*



## leavemealone (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had countless emails,PM's and phone calls concerning my leg.I am not complaining,on the contrary,I appreciate everyone of you.Especially frank(barren),he has been my little shadow nagging me for the last week...lol.Seriously you know I love you frank.However he is the only one that knows the truth about my leg,so here it is.I am pretty embarrased about the item that started all of this,but I guess its a very cruel irony.
So I am at a municipality auction and I am looking at this PC on a shelf by my head(I know some of you are already laughing your butts off).I took the side cover off to look at the installed components,however I didn't fully "lock" it when I put it back on and it slipped.So like a moron,I stuck my leg out(shorts and no sox)to break the fall.Thats when life turned into slow motion.Wouldn't you know the point of the sheet metal drove straight down beside my shin bone.I own a freaking tree service,I live my life 80 feet in the air hanging by ropes.I have been cut,scraped,knocked,slapped, smacked .....I am here to tell you I am a big guy and I can take an aweful lot.But In that moment I was reduced to tears.So we head home,mary gets a box of really large adhesive bandages.The next morning I wake up and I had a SEVERE allergic reaction to the glue compound in the adhesive.Which of course became very badly infected.As if all of this were not enough,about 2 inches from the "area" I developed a staph infection.Talk about pouring when it rains! I have plenty of pics,but Im not sure if its cool to post them,so if I could please get permission from any of the moderators,I would like to post a couple.They are not for the faint of heart so if you don't want me posting them I understand.
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought that the people who make this stuff do all sorts of hypoallergenic testings before any of their products hit the shelf, a lot of animals suffer for mankind. Maybe your band aids where made in China.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 23, 2010)

No thats the unbelievable part gill,.....they are made in illinios for johnson and johnson and they are latex free.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 23, 2010)

That's no guarantee they aren't importing materials or ingredients used to manufacture them.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2010)

Hell Johhny isnt it always the way, you do something dangerous all day long and do the real harm in what should be a safe environment,hope you get back to full health soon buddy. NIck.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

> Hell Johhny isnt it always the way, you do something dangerous all day long and do the real harm in what should be a safe environment


Thanks nick.Yeh the kick in the teeth was the fact that a computer part started all of this.I have mutilated 1000's and 1000's of computers over the years.Its like this is the retaliation of all the destruction I have caused to them....lol.
Johnny


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 24, 2010)

Get well soon Johnny. 
That accident is actually why you spend more time on forum with us... :lol:


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

> Get well soon Johnny.
> That accident is actually why you spend more time on forum with us...


Wouldn't that make you NOT want me to get better... :mrgreen:


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

Well woke up this morning with my leg in very bad shape.It appeared as though I was making headway,the redness and swelling seemed to be going away,but this morning I had to bite the bullet and go to the doctor.Thankfully I am going to live and my leg will be fine,now that he has giving me the correct dosage of what I was taking.Seems I was correct in what I had been taking,however wrong in my dosage.
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

Let me guess he told you that you were taking too much of it? 8)


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope,the opposite.........(sticks tongue out at frank!) :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

Fooled me. 8) 
At least you finally went to the doctor. :roll:


----------

